# The Jamerson Cup - Aug 15-16



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Jamerson Cup is the annual major event for all three classes raced in MASCAR. Friday night August 15th, is the T-Jet race on the banked six lane in our new clubhouse at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester. On Saturday the 16th, the main hall of the Moose Lodge hosts Super Stock races on a new Robby Whiteed routed 4'x16' track in the morning and in the afternoon the main event on Ronnie Jamerson's new 4'x16' Robby Whiteed routed, for the Modified class. Full details and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jc14.html

This is an excellent event to plan around your Summer vacation, with many attractions nearby for the whole family to visit, if slot racing is not on the agenda...Williamsburg, Busch Gardens, Jamestown, Water World, plus lots of available outlet malls, including the Williamsburg Pottery. A little further away is Virginia Beach, and North Carolina's Outer Banks (OBX), for a beach vacation, if amusement parks and historical attractions aren't enough.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

To the group and all racers,
It is with much regret that I make this unavoidable announcement, Ronnie and I have decided 
to cancel the Jamerson Cup race this year. There have been to many things not falling in the
right direction to feel that the race could be put together in a proper manner. 
Mark Smith, MASCAR President


----------

